# The Capitol Of Pa, Police Athletic League Building, and my new flickr! Yay



## LostInPa (Feb 24, 2008)

Here are a few recent pictures of the capitol building located in harrisburg pa, and a couple of shots of a soon to be redeveloped police rec building.


1 The front in the early am






2 Front in the earlier am 





3 Close up of the back of the dome





4 Back Courtyard and Fountain





5





6





7





8





9 Holly Flash!  Boxing Ring (it was pitch black and i only had a pen light, so painting it was out of the question)





10





11 Theater / Basketball court





12 Doors leaving the theater 







I recently purchased 2 flickr pro accounts and i finally got around to updating them. I have a more serious type one and one of all kinds of pictures including candid snapshots, group shots, oldies (i mean 5 years ago point and shoot oldies ), and all kinds of other shots i dont normally post. Check em out!

Here's my serious one
http://flickr.com/photos/historicaldecay

And the "normal" one
http://flickr.com/photos/lostinpa/sets

enjoy!

let me know what you think....


----------



## bhop (Feb 24, 2008)

Not bad.  I think 2, 4, and 5 are your winners here.  One thing you might want to work on is keeping things level.  I still have problems myself with that sometimes..


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Feb 24, 2008)

The series started great and sort of went downhill after five, and then you pulled it back together with eleven. One is the winner for me, but five is a close second. If the sky was a bit darker in five, it'd be the winner for me. Good series.


----------



## Nurf (Feb 24, 2008)

I really like number 11. Just the placement of the basketball hoop and the style of the photograph


----------



## invisible (Feb 24, 2008)

Number 4 is the winner for me, although you might want to reshoot when the fountain is not covered. Also, it seems to me as if the white balance is off.

The derelict boxing ring has so much potential! You need to reshoot that one with better lighting if at all possible.

Nice collection of images overall.


----------



## jophassa (Feb 24, 2008)

i like the boxing ring....

number 7 has some barrel distortion, no?


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 24, 2008)

try to keep em level
cool pics!


----------



## eravedesigns (Feb 24, 2008)

For your more serious flickr account I would put them into collections because you have so many images its hard to go through them all. I like the boxing ring and the doors nice job.


----------



## lilysmom (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice pics of the capital!  I live near Harrisburg, too, and work in the Forum building.  Where did you find that boxing ring?


----------



## LostInPa (Feb 24, 2008)

lilysmom said:


> Nice pics of the capital!  I live near Harrisburg, too, and work in the Forum building.  Where did you find that boxing ring?



The building has been in the paper a bunch recently.
It is the police league building on 3rd st.
It as recently sold and may be soon made into an arts center.


thanks for all the comments guys!


----------

